# calf caught in tree



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

A couple years ago I was out in the pasture feeding and found this calf stuck in a tree. It looked like it had been there a day or two but it had enough fight left to kick me in knee as it ran off after I got it loose.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Ever notice , If you think it would be impossible to happen, A calf or cow will find a way. Glad hes doing all right.


----------



## haymaker1956 (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you ever see the photos of the moose caught up in the power lines? In Alaska I think. Power company was stringing new lines. As they were tightening up the lines from some distance away, a moose crossed the lines still laying on the ground and got tangled up. When the crew rode back down the line to check everything, the moose was suspended by its antlers about 30-40 feet off the ground.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I saw that one, Man that would have triped me out. When you thought you had seen it all, LOL.


----------



## osrudbob (Mar 21, 2010)

I bet he got a charge out of it......


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

I had one years ago do the same thing...stuck right in the v...went and got a chainsaw and cut the tree down..calf got his bearing and followed me back home.


----------

